# S7 1500 OPC UA Zugriff mit datafeed OPC UA Client



## Aksels (11 Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen.
Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen:
Ich habe den Auftrag bekommen eine Verbindung zu testen, da ein Kunde nicht darauf zugreifen kann. Habe vorher nie mit UA sondern nur mir DA gearbeitet.
Folgendes Szenario: 
Der SPS-Programmierer hat in seiner SPS (1500er vermutlich) Das OPC UA aktiviert und meint der DB 2000 sei darüber erreichbar. Von diesem Baustein habe ich einen Screenshot.
Ich kann von meinem Arbeitsplatz die IP-Adresse erreichen.
Also habe ich den Matricon OPC-Client gestartet un diese Adresse angegeben:
opc.tcp://192.168.1.3:4840
Bei OPC UA hatte ich nun erwartet, dass ich einen Baum bekomme, in dem alle Daten zugreifbar sind. Aber ich bekomme nur ein Subscription 1 - > Root mit ns=0;i=84; angezeigt.
Muss ich jetzt alle Daten aus dem DB2000 manuell eingeben um sie zu sehen?
Wie mache ich das? Ich kann doch nur eine NodeID eingeben? Wie hängt die mit der Datenbaustein-Nummer und dem Offset zusammen?
Gibt es ein Howto dafür?

Ich habe im Moment keine Ahnung, wo ich anfangen soll.
Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## blackpeat (11 Februar 2019)

Hast du mal versucht mit UA Expert zu versuchen drauf zuzugreifen. Da findest du auch die NodeID usw. am einfachten.

https://www.unified-automation.com/products/development-tools/uaexpert.html


----------



## Aksels (11 Februar 2019)

Sieht genauso leer aus.....


----------



## blackpeat (11 Februar 2019)

Hm das sieht wirklich so aus als würde im OPC UA auf der SPS keine Sachen freigegeben sind. Normalerweise ist unter AdressSpace Links die SPS zu sehen mit den freigegebenen Sachen. Was mich etwas wundert das die SPS gar nicht zu sehen ist. 

So sieht es bei mir aus.


----------



## buildingautomation (13 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mich schon mal mit OPC Ua Server von Beckhoff beschäftigt. Ich habe eine Frage, ob Du die Zertifkatsaustausch für beiden Server und Client gemacht hast. 
Hierzu ist eine kurze Beschreibung für Zertifkatsaustausch bei Beckhoff-SPS.

https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....31/tcopcuaserver/36028797097709195-3.html&id=

Gruß


----------



## Dr. OPC (28 März 2019)

Hallo,

wenn du schon drauf bist und den "Objects" Knoten sehen kannst, dann kann es an den Zertifikaten eigentlich nicht mehr liegen (denn du bist ja schon drin ;-).
Wenn du den Einstiegsknoten in die SPS nicht sehen kannst oder dadrunter nichts mehr kommt, ist die S7 vermutlich falsch konfiguriert und der DB2000 ist doch nicht freigegeben oder er hat keinen symbolischen Namen oder im DB haben die Variablen keinen Namen, oder im DB sind nur wieder UDTs drin und die sind aber nicht freigegeben. Oder ganz einfach, der Kollege hat das "freigegeben" aber dann nicht wieder in die SPS geladen...

Theoretisch kannst du aich selber wieder "NodeIDs eingeben/anlegen (rechte Maustaste im UaExpert) aber dann musst du natürlich 100% exakt wissen wie die bei Siemens aufgebaut sind und das alles genauso eingeben (Siemens-Handbuch). Daher sollte "browsen" und draufklicken natürlich die bevorzugte Lösung sein, alles andere ist viel zu mühsam...


----------



## Aksels (4 Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen.
Noch eine kleine Rückmeldung.
Hauptlösung waren ersteinmal korrekte Zugangsdaten. Bei einer Anlage war es ohne Benutzer und Kennwort. Bei einer anderen war das Passwort fehlerhaft.
UA-Expert hat mir übrigens am besten gefallen. Ließ sich schnell zur Mitarbeit bewegen.
Gruß,
Aksels


----------

